# Scallop adventure 2021



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Waters pretty calm in the channel at the lighthouse but quite a bit of floating grass in here. A few dark clouds on the horizon hopefully I won't have to change the name of this thread to the ill-fated trip.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 2, 2021)

A beautiful place to be regardless


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Only a few boats in the scallop grounds today, not the armada you normally see.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Diver down


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm afraid all of this rain is going to push them offshore.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

At least 1 still here.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 2, 2021)

slow motion said:


> At least 1 still here.
> 
> View attachment 1088610


What area are you in?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 2, 2021)

4HAND said:


> What area are you in?


 That's the St.Marks Lighthouse ramp...


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes sir. St Marks.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Me, my wife, and what she calls the other woman


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 2, 2021)

I have long had plans to be down there this week to join you. But my wife has resigned from dealing with the crowd at Neiman Marcus. Today is her last day.

I stayed home to help her deal with any possible issues that might arise. She has been stressed out!
Between the heat and the driving and the crowds at St Marks, we decided to spend this 4th of July weekend closer to home at our mountain camp. She has to be ready for travel to Kansas City for training for her new job on the 12th... We didn't thinkthe travel would be to our advantage...
About 2 more weeks for me before I am back down…..
 Wishing you good luck with the scallops and the fish and a fine time overall!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I have long had plans to be down there this week to join you. But my wife has resigned from dealing with the crowd at Neiman Marcus. Today is her last day.
> 
> I stayed home to help her deal with any possible issues that might arise. She has been stressed out!
> Between the heat and the driving and the crowds at St Marks, we decided to spend this 4th of July weekend closer to home at our mountain camp. She has to be ready for travel to Kansas City for training for her new job on the 12th... We didn't thinkthe travel would be to our advantage...
> ...


Thanks man. Congrats to your wife on a new job. Kansas City is cattle country.gotta enjoy a fine steak whilst out there. Enjoy your holiday my friend. Will try to catch a fish in your honor.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

She wanted a break so we ran west. First fish


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

View from the western flats is a bit ominous.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Can you guess what I caught by the slime on my line?


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

LFTB Live from the boat. Sorry Mr @Jimthompson blatant copywrite infringement. May need to have your legal council send out a cease and desist order


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 2, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Can you guess what I caught by the slime on my line?View attachment 1088657



Gafftop alert!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Gafftop alert!


Ding
Ding
Ding
 We have a winner


----------



## RedHills (Jul 2, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I'm afraid all of this rain is going to push them offshore.



Been raining everyday for the last week! Coast is peppered again today. Yep, 10' dives in store if ya want em.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Why do I find myself steering the boat as I am being pulled into the parking lot on the trailer ?


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Only two keeper trout, but several shorts, and the wife picked up a few bivalves.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Tomorrow isn't looking so good with the seas elevated. Be careful out there.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 2, 2021)

Dinner.

Me n the Mrs. gonna eat dinner and spend a little quality time together. Looks like Sopchoppy parade and festival tomorrow. Night folks.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 3, 2021)

Wave forecast is a little elevated so no fishing or scalloping today but the Sopchoppy 4th of July parade is about to start. Then at the park on the river all day entertainment with local musicians and even a  Mr. Legs contest. You'd think it was for the ladies but some rough lookers are always entered. Culminating in a fireworks show.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2021)

Raining down here again.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## slow motion (Jul 3, 2021)

Fish from yesterday, fried jalapenos, fried green tomatoes, spicy Italian sausage stuffed peppers, and corn on the cob.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 3, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1088774


Looks the same way here. 11 inches in 15 days and a hurricane on the way.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm headed down to St Marks tomorrow to monitor my camper at fish camp thru the storm.  If it doesn't take that last minute right turn across the Florida peninsula, I'll be ready to pull it West.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Wish me luck. Gonna try it this morning. Looks like the storm chances are more afternoon. Will head for the lighthouse ramp shortly. First a stop at Rocky's for breakfast. Gotta keep that cholesterol level up.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 4, 2021)

Man it's been storming here since well before daylight.
Looks like it went below you.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 4, 2021)

Hope it clears up for you guys and the storm is minimal!  Been relentless down there


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Headed out the channel. Just started a light rain. Lot isn't full but close to it.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Idling into the scallop grounds. Water is very smooth. Still a light rain.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Diver down


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Clouds are breaking up.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Battery almost dead. No LFTB today. Guess I won't get sued by Mr. @JimThompson after all.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Loaded up about 2:30 to beat the storm. Not a stellar day but a few scallops, trout,  bsb and this ever present undesirables.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 4, 2021)

slow motion said:


> LFTB Live from the boat. Sorry Mr @Jimthompson blatant copywrite infringement. May need to have your legal council send out a cease and desist order



How am I just now seeing this?  I can't afford legal counsel so I guess you should just carry on!

Fine job of going Live From The Boat


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> How am I just now seeing this?  I can't afford legal counsel so I guess you should just carry on!
> 
> Fine job of going Live From The Boat



I could offer to settle out of court. Maybe a handful of.22 shells and a rusty pocket knife? Not much compensation I know but about all a attorney could squeeze out of me anyway. Look forward to your escapades this fall Sir.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 4, 2021)

Hope everybody is in safe. Big accident in St. Marks today ( somewhere near the mouth of the river?). A jet skier jumped the wake and landed on the outboard motor of an 18' Mako skiff much like slo mo's... All involved thrown in the water and taken from the boat ramp by ambulance.



That last sentence finishes 'in excess of 34 knots.'


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 4, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I could offer to settle out of court. Maybe a handful of.22 shells and a rusty pocket knife? Not much compensation I know but about all a attorney could squeeze out of me anyway. Look forward to your escapades this fall Sir.



It's gonna be a good season for sure. Course they are all good, just some better than others.  Handful of 22 shells is about like gold right now, so that'll do!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Hope everybody is in safe. Big accident in St. Marks today ( somewhere near the mouth of the river?). A jet skier jumped the wake and landed on the outboard motor of an 18' Mako skiff much like slo mo's... All involved thrown in the water and taken from the boat ramp by ambulance.
> 
> View attachment 1089016
> 
> That last sentence finishes 'in excess of 34 knots.'


Tragic news. Talked to a couple at the lighthouse in a boat like you mentioned. They had run back in to pick up their son before going back out. He was running late and they were waiting on him. Be careful out there folks. Wear your PFDs.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2021)

Loaded up and heading home. Good luck and stay safe everybody.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 4, 2021)

Elsa is the last thing we need right now. Even at a low grade TS. Flooding is a definite possibility with the amount of rainfall we have had for the last two weeks.


----------

